# 0.5MM slimline pencil kit



## simomatra (Jan 29, 2008)

I am looking for a slimline 0.5mm pencil kit for a client. I know about the perfect fit pen / pencils but he specifically wants a slimline BTB

Any hep appreciated


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

I really like the Berea 'Series' 2000 deco kits with the little decorative center band.


----------



## simomatra (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Karl I already had that one made and found out after that it was 0.7mm lead and not 0.5mm. He is a design engineer and want 0.5mm lead only but also in a slimline


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, crud, I didn't even look at the size! heh I'm not sure on the 0.5mm. I'd love it if they'd start making 0.9mm ones. That's what all of us keep in our tool belts at work for marking lumber, the skinnier stuff just snaps right off and you gotta sharpen regular pencils. We're all stuck using the limited stuff you can get in that size. My current one is some sparkly purple plastic thing, but it was cheap! Sorry I wasn't more help! Good luck my friend..er, mate! hehe


----------



## badger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by simomatra_
> 
> Thanks Karl I already had that one made and found out after that it was 0.7mm lead and not 0.5mm. He is a design engineer and want 0.5mm lead only but also in a slimline



Really? I'm looking for 0.7mm kits actually!?!  Can you point me to the link were I can get this?  AZ I assume?  I'm not familiar enough with their product line, and their site is confusing.  Any chance of link?


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

I foraged around through Bill's jumbo pen list and found the page, those kits are at the top, there's a couple different styles:

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Berea_Hardwoods_Pen_Kit_Images_4.htm

edit: just read what I wrote - the kits aren't at the actual 'top' of that page, you have to scroll down a bit to get to the pens, but they're the ones at the top of the list.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

I think Ernie can get them too, but I was only able to find the pen on his site:

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_24&products_id=152


----------



## simomatra (Jan 29, 2008)

Karl 
They don't tell me if they are 0.5 or not As Az don't supplt to OZ I asked Ernie waiting for a reply

Thanks mate

Badger
I think Karl has given you the links


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess another option would be to bash a couple kits together if you can find a mechanism skinny enough to fit in the 7mm tube. I think PSI's kits are 8mm. Not sure, lemme do some more digging.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

Found this, not sure what shipping would be from the UK to you, though:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Artisan-Artisan-Click-Pencil-Kit-21229.htm


And another one, never heard of this company, but it's a 0.5mm slim, looks like it's here in Pennsylvania - looks like you have to buy a 10 pack for $30 is the smallest quantity.

http://www.woodwriteltd.com/slimline.htm


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 29, 2008)

I will check my box when I get home tonight. I might have some left that are .5 mm.  It's funny,  I work as a designer as well, and for normal work I use the .7, but for drawings, I use .3, .5, .7, and .9,
with the overwhelming use at .5

Just my 2 cents


----------



## johncrane (Jan 29, 2008)

Sam CSUSA Has a 5mm click pencil.


----------



## wickford (Jan 29, 2008)

Rockler also has a .5mm slimline pencil.  I've done a couple of them.  Nice kits, but they're a little bit shorter than the other slimlines that I've done...


----------



## RichAldrich (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I ordered 2 5mm click pencil in platinum from the woodcraft group buy.  Item number 147075.  They were in the catalog as 5 mm.....??


----------



## arioux (Jan 29, 2008)

On Berea Hardwood site, when you look at the slimline 7mm matching pencil page, it say that .05mm is available on request.  So i guess that any Berea reseller could have them.

Alfred


----------



## rherrell (Jan 29, 2008)

Why not make him an 0.5mm Pentel pencil? Lots of engineers and accountants use one.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 29, 2008)

The slimline pencil kits I've used from WoodNWhimsies are (I believe) 0.5mm.  So are the standard PSI slimline pencils.  I agree with rick, however, about the Pentel pencil.  The Pentel mechanism is much higher quality than any slimline pencil I've seen.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## simomatra (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help. Every kit I have an seen in various shops has been 0.7mm. I  did purchase a Berea one supposed to be 0.5mm but it is also 0.7mm

Thanks R2 will check with David today, Ernie answered but does not carry 0.5mm

Thanks for the suggestions on the Pentel I will also look into that.

Must fly off to do first aid course

Many thanks for all your help


----------

